# FRB Club > Общение > Комната отдыха >  Реальнейшая возможность законодательно спасти дельфинов от резни и уничтожения !

## neeskens73

Друзья !

 Перейдите пожалуйста по ссылке. leisure-dolphin.livejournal.com/545.html

----------


## AlikUsept

Совершенно верно! Идея отличная, поддерживаю.

----------

